# Using plastic 30 or 55 barrels for rabbit housing



## chickenjoe (Jan 21, 2012)

Some one post this thread on the BYC. I was thinking about using them for rabbits but my concern is the rabbit might chew through them. Let me hear your thoughts. 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/617596/quail-pen-idea


----------



## Legacy (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, rabbits would chew it. And depending on where you are, it wouldn't allow enough ventilation to keep it cool enough, At least here in Texas it wouldn't.


----------



## norcal (Jan 23, 2012)

It would probably work for birds, but rabbits will definitely chew.


----------



## chickenjoe (Jan 24, 2012)

I was looking for plastic barrel on craigslist today and here is a post I found 

http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/2805987836.html


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 24, 2012)

Although it seems very creative, there's no way I'd do it. It would be itching for a multitude of problems...


----------

